# Covering shifts



## Jane54 (Sep 4, 2020)

If I go in to cover a coworker on my day off does that mean I have to give up another day I was scheduled?and do I simply show up to the co workers hours Or..?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 4, 2020)

You do not have to give up another shift.

If you were called in, just go in to for the shift.
If you signed for it on a swap shift sheet, ask someone to approve it, then show up for the shift.
If you picked it up on Kronos, again, ask someone to approve it, then show up for the shift.
If a team member asked you to take a shift, ask them to get it approved and changed in the schedule, then show up for the shift.


----------



## soyaxo (Sep 4, 2020)

You just show up for the shift you're covering. You keep your own hours too. You can also say "No," if you would prefer not to go in either, but with what I've heard about how low hours are at some stores it makes sense you would go in.


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 4, 2020)

We do not let you “show up” for any shift - picked up or not unless it is APPROVED by an ETL AND CHANGED in the schedule .  If it is NOT YOUR name on the grid you are NOT allowed to clock in.  The tm scheduled for the shift is responsible to show up UNTIL an approved change is made, only then are they not deemed a NC/NS.


----------



## SallyHoover (Sep 4, 2020)

Jane54 said:


> If I go in to cover a coworker on my day off does that mean I have to give up another day I was scheduled?and do I simply show up to the co workers hours Or..?


and it won't be approved if the hours put you into overtime.


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 5, 2020)

Sometimes they’re not approved because payroll is over and HR/SD decide it is better to be short handed and save the hours than to be in the negative.  Depends on the task of the shift if will be be replaced or not.


----------



## AngieeG3 (Sep 6, 2020)

I have a question... I was supposed to cover a co worker’s shift Friday that just passed. She put it in the swap book & I decided to take the shift. Before I left work that day(Thursday)I made my ETL manager sign it so it can be put into the system. That way the next day I can come to work w/no issues. Now I checked the Kronos app to see if HR put it in & it wasn’t there. This was Friday morning. Her shift started @ 8am & when I checked it was 6:30am. I decided not to go in because if it’s not in the system then I won’t be able to clock in nor would my TM numbers work. Now another co-worker said I could be held responsible just a little bit because I knew I was suppose to go in but didn’t & being that we’re so short staffed, she said I was most likely needed. Am I wrong for not going in to cover the shift even tho HR didn’t get a chance to put it in the system..?


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 6, 2020)

AngieeG3 said:


> I have a question... I was supposed to cover a co worker’s shift Friday that just passed. She put it in the swap book & I decided to take the shift. Before I left work that day(Thursday)I made my ETL manager sign it so it can be put into the system. That way the next day I can come to work w/no issues. Now I checked the Kronos app to see if HR put it in & it wasn’t there. This was Friday morning. Her shift started @ 8am & when I checked it was 6:30am. I decided not to go in because if it’s not in the system then I won’t be able to clock in nor would my TM numbers work. Now another co-worker said I could be held responsible just a little bit because I knew I was suppose to go in but didn’t & being that we’re so short staffed, she said I was most likely needed. Am I wrong for not going in to cover the shift even tho HR didn’t get a chance to put it in the system..?



Yes, you're wrong. Once a lead signs off on the swap on the board you are responsible for that shift even if it doesn't get entered into the computer. You can still clock in if it's not in the system. Just hit Start Meal or even better check with a lead in the building and they can enter their numbers to start your shift. If your coworker saw that to shift had been signed off on by an ETL they don't have to worry about the shift and have no reason to worry about coming in.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 6, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> We do not let you “show up” for any shift - picked up or not unless it is APPROVED by an ETL AND CHANGED in the schedule .  If it is NOT YOUR name on the grid you are NOT allowed to clock in.  The tm scheduled for the shift is responsible to show up UNTIL an approved change is made, only then are they not deemed a NC/NS.


HR approves most shift swaps, not an ETL. Closing Team Leads are also more than capable of doing so. I can also 100% guarantee that if I showed up for someone else's shift and it hadn't been pre-approved, they'd absolutely still have me work the shift. Whether they'd class is at a NCNS for the other employee though is a different matter.


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 6, 2020)

AngieeG3 said:


> I have a question... I was supposed to cover a co worker’s shift Friday that just passed. She put it in the swap book & I decided to take the shift. Before I left work that day(Thursday)I made my ETL manager sign it so it can be put into the system. That way the next day I can come to work w/no issues. Now I checked the Kronos app to see if HR put it in & it wasn’t there. This was Friday morning. Her shift started @ 8am & when I checked it was 6:30am. I decided not to go in because if it’s not in the system then I won’t be able to clock in nor would my TM numbers work. Now another co-worker said I could be held responsible just a little bit because I knew I was suppose to go in but didn’t & being that we’re so short staffed, she said I was most likely needed. Am I wrong for not going in to cover the shift even tho HR didn’t get a chance to put it in the system..?


That would be a No Call No Show Documented Coaching for you.
  When you signed your name on the swap shift you became responsible to cover.  When the swap got approved the other tm was off the hook.  Kronos is often not accurate- never rely on that !  Posted schedule and swap shift book NEED to be followed.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 6, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> HR approves most shift swaps, not an ETL. Closing Team Leads are also more than capable of doing so. I can also 100% guarantee that if I showed up for someone else's shift and it hadn't been pre-approved, they'd absolutely still have me work the shift. Whether they'd class is at a NCNS for the other employee though is a different matter.


I had to do this for someone. It was kinda "yea we were in the hospital all night, heres discharge papers, they are home sleeping im here too work their shift sorry for lack of warning"


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 8, 2020)

AngieeG3 said:


> I have a question... I was supposed to cover a co worker’s shift Friday that just passed. She put it in the swap book & I decided to take the shift. Before I left work that day(Thursday)I made my ETL manager sign it so it can be put into the system. That way the next day I can come to work w/no issues. Now I checked the Kronos app to see if HR put it in & it wasn’t there. This was Friday morning. Her shift started @ 8am & when I checked it was 6:30am. I decided not to go in because if it’s not in the system then I won’t be able to clock in nor would my TM numbers work. Now another co-worker said I could be held responsible just a little bit because I knew I was suppose to go in but didn’t & being that we’re so short staffed, she said I was most likely needed. Am I wrong for not going in to cover the shift even tho HR didn’t get a chance to put it in the system..?



Of course you're in the wrong. How could you possibly think you weren't? There's no "just a little bit", if you told an ETL you were coming in for a shift, there was an expectation for you to do so whether they remembered to change it in the schedule beforehand or not. If they didn't do so all they needed to do was override the timeclock to let you punch in. You don't just not show up for a shift because someone forgot to put it in the computer.


----------

